# Blacksmith is pretty now



## James (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, I'll say it is! Thanks for posting, that is really cool!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

man that sure beats the drab walls in my office. it whould be against the law to work from sept 1 thru oct 31st.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

you are right fatbass i just did not want to come over as greedy.


----------

